# Need cheap site for new / used freight/passenger cars



## kris2001 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi All,

I am new here and to the train hobby. I have LL super city Train sets in HO.
Whats the best seller /site to get new / used freight/passenger cars?

When does one use a DCC system , the one I have is this LL set which is D.C. 18 v . 

How much would a small DCC system cost (min?)....

Basically I need guidance as to how to progress step after step in this hobby!!
tks...kris


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Kris you are at the starting line, but what direction to run? Start reading and planning. Enjoy your set for now. Do you want a layout? How large? These questions are there and many more.
Purchasing is a creative art. What you want and how much. You have your local hobby shop. Research your area for train shows. This the best time for used equipment. Craigslist search HO or layout. You might get someome's table inexpensively or buy someone's collection. Ebay is a whole different world. You may have a club in your area. They always encourage newcomers.
Right now you just have a transformer, for Dcc the engine has to be DCC ready. They can do many nifty things, Lights ,sounds, and run independently and at extremely slow speeds.New systems run 300 or more. Many exists.Older versions may be more afforable.
This forum is a good place to start,plenty of ideas here.
Welcome to MTF and Good Luck.


----------

